# M2 Racer seatpost



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

hey all,

sorry, my caps aren't working that well, so i apologize for that. i am looking at purchasing a m2 racer seatpost, super lightweight as we all know. i am not an ultra weight weenie, but this would be a nice way to lighten up my bike and i am seriously considering it. here is my question: are these things durbable enogh. i weigh 166 and do not grind a lot in my riding style, more of a tempo riding style. i just want to know that the post will not break. anyone haver any experience with this stuff? thanks, jg.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'd be standing up when going over bumps if I was you on an m2.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

they were famous for breaking


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

really? what if you weigh 120lbs? would there be a problem with breaking?


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> really? what if you weigh 120lbs? would there be a problem with breaking?


I had their carbon one and it crushed at the seatpost clamp... glad I noticed it before it totally failed! (it started slipping down).

They replaced it with their aluminum one, only slightly heavier, which had been sitting in a box and just installed today on my new ride - a Specialized SL2... sub 14 lbs with cages, computer and pedals, but barely under 14... the seatpost made the difference I'm sure! 

CJS


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't understand how you guys can even consider buying something that isn't stress tested properly out of the factory.


----------

